# What to do with Western Red Cedar cutoffs?



## DrewM (Mar 10, 2010)

I just finished a fencing project and have multiple western red cedar cutoffs in 1×2, 1×4, 1×6, and 2×4. i have roughly 40 8" pieces of 1×4, 15 40" 1×2, a few 1×6 pieces ranging from 8" to 40", and 3 2×4 about 24". I was thinking of making some small boxes or other little things to give as gifts. Id like to make use of some of my handtools. I cant really think of any ideas and really want to make use of this lumber laying in my shop. Thanks for your help.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Do you have a dado blade? Check out my bread cooling racks, cooling racks, trivets, etc, etc,...
Anyway, they can be used for many things. Plant stands to food coolers to your imagination. 
I thought someone would have made something by now, but no one seems to be making any. 
Don't use too many hand tools. But, believe me, they are great gifts.


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Looks like you have enough material to build a birdhouse


----------



## kit (Oct 25, 2010)

Lincoln Logs. . .most kids like them; small planter boxes (besides plain boxes, you can rip 3/4" pieces and stagger them from a small bottom to a large top). . .both types lend themselves to nice hanging plant containers.

Kit


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

Salmon planks - great for BBQs


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Wine cork display frames? Tow behind rolling toys (I'm thinking about making a pirate ship that bobs along on off-center wheels)? You could just make potpourri out of shavings…


----------

